# Toshiba Laptop (4300 in docking station) X problem on exit

## niqdanger

When exiting X while the machine is docked, the refresh or syncing rate are completely wrong and I cannot see anything. My shell is there, the screen is just a blur of colors, or sometimes some solid vertical lines. The only solution is to reboot (issue a halt and stop/start, or issue a reboot command) , or I can restart x. The machine is running properly, I just cant read the screen  :Smile:  This will happen when docked and using an external monitor. If I use the laptop screen (not docked) all is fine on starts and exits. 

Any suggestions to solve this?

----------

## Xinos

Looking at the XF86Config file I would try to setup a new Device and Monitor for the docking station and then specify the docking station when you run  X windows. You will have to add a new section portion to this file and then change the Device and Monitor. For your new monitor change your refresh and sync lines to whatever you need. Let us know if this fixes you problem. Below is an example of the XF86Config Screen portion where you will specify "Screen 2":

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "matrox"

    Monitor     "m500"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "800x600" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

----------

## niqdanger

[quote="Xinos"]Looking at the XF86Config file I would try to setup a new Device and Monitor for the docking station and then specify the docking station when you run  X windows. You will have to add a new section portion to this file and then change the Device and Monitor. For your new monitor change your refresh and sync lines to whatever you need. Let us know if this fixes you problem. Below is an example of the XF86Config Screen portion where you will specify "Screen 2":

I am not so sure it is the monitor setting in X that is at fault, or the screen section. Intrestingly, if I run X and quit X with the machine docked, but not using the external monitor, I get my shell back just fine. 

At this point, simply attempting to use the external monitor (via 'Function  F5' keystroke)  sends both the internal and external into fits. Fixable by either restarting X or by restarting the machine (halt or reboot) 

Simply using the eternal display in my shell offers no odd behavior, switching into and out of flawlessly

So it has to be a problem in the S3 driver in X, correct? Maybe I need to toggle some of the driver options. I'll try a few things and post back, but Im open to suggestions.

----------

## niqdanger

Ok, I tried compiling the redhat kernel sources and running that kernel, but it didnt work.  I have also tried running the X server from here (http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html) and I still have the same result.

(And I did install RH7.3 on another drive and it worked as it should, but I really dont want to use RH7.3, Im linking Gentoo)

-Nick

----------

## niqdanger

Ok, I tried compiling the redhat kernel sources and running that kernel, but it didnt work.  I have also tried running the X server from here (http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html) and I still have the same result.

(And I did install RH7.3 on another drive and it worked as it should, but I really dont want to use RH7.3, Im linking Gentoo)

-Nick

----------

